# GPS issue



## Ally83 (Oct 22, 2011)

Am using ICS ver.14 and had the phone reset once for no reason and when it restarted the GPS stopped working all together.. I've Odin back to stock.. reset agps data and redownloaded the data.. occasionally I can get a fix but only with 4 sats and that's rare. I'm not sure what else to do .. any help would be appreciated.. I'm afraid there may be something wrong with the GPS chip in the phone and I love my fassy

Thanks in advance
justin

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

